# What is cost for overstaying your visa extension



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

My Visa Extension runs out today which is March 25.

My issue is I need to know what the actual inferred price is suppose to be?

I have been in Philippines and extended my 21 day visa and went Friday to do 59 but they gave me a price that was 7,035 PHP I believe or little higher and I figured it was going to be 4800 php because that is what immigration site said

Well I had to go all way home and now my visa will expire. It is 500 PHP per month for overstaying your visa right ?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Also which immigration office in the Pampanga Area is the fairest?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Also which immigration office in the Pampanga Area is the fairest?


First, don't accept the amount shown on the Immigration website. Most of the time the information is far outdated.

Go directly to a (large nationwide) travel agency to get the "correct" amount. Then for just a small fee, let them do the leg-work for you. Problem solved...


----------

